# M1009 cucv experiences!!!!



## spotman (Jul 12, 2009)

Thinking about buying a GL cucv for a hunting/play truck. Anybody have or had one. How did you like them?????


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 13, 2009)

*Truck, Utility, 3/4 ton, 4x4 M-1009*

Truck, Utility, 3/4 ton, 4x4 M-1009

The M-1009 is a Commercial Utility Cargo Vehicle (CUCV pronounced "cuck-vee"), a military modified Chevrolet/General Motors Model K10516 Blazer with a 3/4 ton rating. The CUCVs were an attempt by the U.S. military to use COTS (commercial, off-the-shelf) vehicles with minor modification in non-combat roles. This effort to save money was not very successful and eventually all CUCV units where replaced by HMMWVs.

The M1009 was produced for the U.S. military from 1983 to 1986. The M1009 differs from the civilian Blazer in that it has a heavier spring in the suspension and has no air conditioning. The electrical system is a hybrid 12/24 volt, with most of the truck running on GMC standard 12 volt electrics, but the glow plugs, the starter, and the military slave cable jack are at 24 volts. The M1009 has a pair of 12v alternators and batteries wired in series to supply the 24 volt circuit. The glow plugs are standard 12 volt plus wired through a bank of resistors to run properly on the 24 volt side.







Go to the following web sites for more info and specifications:

http://www.olive-drab.com/idphoto/id_photos_m1009.php

http://www.public.asu.edu/~nate123/CUCV/Field Truck.htm
(one persons experience with acquiring such a vehicle and his history on its 'restoration')

Do a 'Google Search' for "M1009 CUCV" and you'll find a few pages of 'links' to check out for this vehicle.  Getting a used 'military vehicle' is a real "RISK" since you're not sure of the mechanical condition of the vehicle. It can be a "nightmare" or a "miracle" depending on YOUR LUCK.
There are a few web sites dedicated to the 'restoration' of military vehicles for civilian use.


I drove one of these, along with it's truck counterpart M1008 Chev K-30 4WD pickup, for a 3 yr tour in Korea from '82-'85. I was a Bn Maint NCOIC and had to drive all over Korea in them to inspect all of our ATC sites and flight-following sites (24 sites). I had little trouble with them as long as the diesel fuel filters were drained daily. The only 'quirk' to these is that YOU MUST OBSERVE THE 'TIME DELAY' waiting for the 'glow-plugs' to warm up before starting the vehicle (START ENGINE light comes ON).

If you should get it, be sure to try to find the proper manuals for it.... especially the -35 series manuals.
The M1009 NSN is 2320-01-123-2665 and manuals are in the series TM 9-2320-289-xx depending on maintenance level. 

If you're NOT mechanically inclined and capable of doing any work or repairs on this vehicle yourself, then getting it may not be the best idea for you. You really need the military TM's to do the work on them properly. Keep in mind these vehicles are over 30 years old and can have 200K+ _HARD_ miles on some of them. They will often require CONSTANT 'Repair & Replacement' of parts to keep them running properly. Do you have the $$$ and skill to do this?

'Google Search' will be your best friend in finding sources of info on these vehicles and publications for the maintenance of them.


----------



## spotman (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Talked with a couple of guys locally that have bought them and both were happy with theres after a few mods,switching to straight 12v,manual glow plugs, changed out the injector pump. I think if I do buy one it will be from a private sell but the deals at the GL auctions are tempting..Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Firescooby (Jul 13, 2009)

I've driven several that were bought by counties at auction. They don't go fast, but go anywhere. I've ALWAYS wanted the pickup version (1008?).

I remember the department mechanic told me that you should drain ALL fluids when they are bought. I hung out with him one day they got a "new" one and the rear end fluid was NASTY, as well as the tranny fluid and engine oil. It only had about 25k miles, but didn't look well maintained.

Good luck. What site are you looking at?


----------



## spotman (Jul 13, 2009)

Govliquidation.com has some on there but not many close by


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 14, 2009)

If you drive on gravel a lot, buy some ear plugs.  The wheel wells are unlined--the side facing the tire, is the same piece of metal you can rap your knuckles on, in the cargo area...The most deafening ruckus you ever withstood, driving one down a gravel road.

We used to call them "Stuck-Vees", for their propensity to spin wheels most anywhere...no doubt the choice of tires were partly to blame, but open diffs made it worse.  I remember being asked by a CO for help; his driver could't get their CUCV out of a shallow bowl, with their trailer in tow.  We went down in an old 151 jeep, hooked up to his trailer, and pulled it straight out.  The difficult surface the CUCV couldn't handle was---wet grass!


----------

